# Mixing bindings and straps from different brands



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

Now drive with Burton straps


----------



## McRewers (Dec 9, 2019)

Looks good!
Did you have to do any modifications to the tooth straps or was it just unscrewing and swapping?


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

I've got Now Pilots with Cartel straps - all good


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I have Now Pilots, and I like everything about them except the toe strap which slips off my boots constantly. I ordered the toe caps from the Recon, and I think that'll work a lot better.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Burtons work. Size down on strap size... I’m in medium NOWs with small Burton Hammock straps. The NOW heel cup sits higher, so the straps don’t need to be as long. I’m at the top of the size range for a medium too (10-10.5).



Donutz said:


> I have Now Pilots, and I like everything about them except the toe strap which slips off my boots constantly. I ordered the toe caps from the Recon, and I think that'll work a lot better.


Swap them and mount them upside down. They work much better. I ultimately swapped both my Pilot and Drove toe straps for Burton as well... NOW straps are garbage. Had a lot of issues with ratchets going floppy, stitching coming undone, etc.


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

I just swapped them, no mod. Those are Malavita straps but I 'm going to put Cartels or my Genesis X on it. I only have med straps and they work. If your buying new then maybe smalls like Kimchijajonshim said


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I've put Burton parts on old Drakes, Rides and Bent Metals.


----------



## Canuck (Feb 18, 2019)

I have a pair of now pilots with burton genesis ankle straps and Nitro vibram toe straps. Can’t get any better IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeyserSoza (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm riding Now Selects with Burton Genesis ankle straps and Union toe straps. Everything went right on and works well.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

rayt100 said:


> I just swapped them, no mod. Those are Malavita straps but I 'm going to put Cartels or my Genesis X on it. I only have med straps and they work. If your buying new then maybe smalls like Kimchijajonshim said


I rode medium Hammockstraps for a couple seasons. They work, but a buddy who also swapped out his NOW straps noticed that Burtons are naturally shorter than the stock NOW straps. He lent me a setup and going a size down is vastly superior. I still have a few sets of medium hammock straps and may just sell the lot of them or swap them for smalls.


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

Oh bummer, now I might need to get small straps or jus ride the Now straps. Now I have some decisions to make about my Now bindings, thanks for now brown cow


----------

